# Question about lights



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a '94 ATV and was wondering if I need functioning "brake" lights to legally ride the trails. Right now I have a red light in the back that works all the time. It does not get brighter when I stop. 

If I do need to change this, does anyone have a recommendation on the best method. I have front brakes and rear brakes. I do NOT have a one handle does all brake system. 

Thanks!


----------



## temp989 (Feb 16, 2007)

Might wanna ask this question over on www.atvoffroad.net I'm sure they'd have the answer


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Sorry, but I would'nt go to ATVOFFROAD if it were the last place on the planet to go for ATV information.Far too many veteran ATVers that helped develope that club have left it, and for good reason. 

I'll answer his question.

Michigan law states that if operated during the hours of 1/2 hour after sunset to 1/2 hour before sunrise that you must have a lighted head light, a lighted tail light, and a brake light that is brighter than the tail light.

So, essentially, if you plan on operating your ATV at night, the correct answer would be yes, you need a brake light.

You can go to DennisKirk.com and buy a universal brake light switch or go to your local dealership and see if they can order one for your make/model.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

I will give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Jnamo said:


> I have a '94 ATV and was wondering if I need functioning "brake" lights to legally ride the trails. Right now I have a red light in the back that works all the time. It does not get brighter when I stop.
> 
> If I do need to change this, does anyone have a recommendation on the best method. I have front brakes and rear brakes. I do NOT have a one handle does all brake system.
> 
> Thanks!


"After Hours" you do.

*324.81133 Operation of ORV; prohibited acts.* 
Sec. 81133.
A person shall not operate an ORV:

(c) During the hours of 1/2 hour after sunset to 1/2 hour before sunrise without displaying a lighted headlight and lighted taillight. The requirements of this subdivision are in addition to any applicable requirements of section 81131(8).

(d) Unless equipped with a braking system that may be operated by hand or foot, capable of producing deceleration at 14 feet per second on level ground at a speed of 20 miles per hour; a brake light, brighter than the taillight, visible when the brake is activated to the rear of the vehicle when the vehicle is operated *during the hours of 1/2 hour after sunset and 1/2 hour before sunrise;* and a throttle so designed that when the pressure used to advance the throttle is removed, the engine speed will immediately and automatically return to idle.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

Evidently I have to get some pressure switches that hook up to the master cylinders to activate the new 3 wire light I have to buy! Now I need to find the switches...


----------

